# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho >  0937 300 O81  nhận tăng like Fanpage cho các Shop, Cửa Hàng, Doanh Nghiệp

## Bang81817

*Nhận tăng like SLL cho các Shop, Cửa Hàng, Doanh Nghiệp, các Fanpage đã có sẵn 0937 300 O81*

* Tăng Like*





Nhận tăng like SLL cho các Shop, Cửa Hàng, Doanh Nghiệp, các Fanpage đã có sẵn....

Nhận Tăng theo số lượng yêu cầu ( Uy Tín - Trách Nhiệm )

Giá cả phải chăng cạnh tranh với thị trường 

*Nhận Từ 1.000 Like Đến 200.000 Like* 

*Đảm bảo 100% like là like thật, tự nguyện và like chất lượng, không dùng ứng dụng xấu câu like như những dịch vụ làm like giá rẻ khác, người like từ độ tuổi 15>>40 Tuổi*

*Mọi Chi tiết Thắc Mắc Liên Hệ*

* ĐT: 0937 300 O81*

Đối với doanh nghiệp, cửa hàng,... Fanpage là nơi giao lưu, tương tác giữa doanh nghiệp và khách hàng (gọi là fan) hoặc các sự kiện (event) được doanh nghiệp đưa lên Fanpage để Fan tham gia… Mọi thông tin đưa lên Fanpage sẽ được đăng lên Tường(Wall) của các trang cá nhân của Fan, từ Wall của Fans bạn bè của Fans cũng có thể thấy được thông tin, qua đó thông tin cũng như hình ảnh công ty được lan truyền.

Hãy nhanh chóng tạo dựng 1 trang Facebook FanPage. Đó là 1 mạng xã hội tốt nhất tại thời điểm này,việc duy trì 1 trang FanPage giúp cho công việc kinh doanh và thương hiệu dễ được quảng bá tới nhiều khách hàng biết đến.

----------

